# Heysham to Dublin ferry deals.



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thought it may be a good deal for someone?:-

https://seatruck.freight2ferry.co.uk/


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

there are a few on this side of the water use it. There is also a route into Warrenpoint in the North. The price seems to include cabin and meal. There are no lifts on the boat so you have to be fit for stairs. I don't think you can book long in advance either as it is primarily a freight route.

Davy


----------

